# CW now available OTA in Binghamton, NY on channel 12.2



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

On February 16th, the local CW affiliate, WBXI, became available via OTA on digital channel 12.2. As of today, you can now get this channel on your D* HR2x DVRs if you have it connected to an antenna. You just have to go into the custom guide setup (whichever one you are using - Custom 1 for me) and check to have 12.2 shown in the guide. Nice as we can now get rid of the CW DNS feed and save $1.99/mo.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Local Reception forum as it affects everyone in the market, not just DIRECTV subs. Good catch, Dr. Jones!


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

Thx for the tip, been waiting for CW to show up in the guide


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone been having problems getting 34.1 to come in since 12.2 was added last week?


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

I always had problems getting 34 on my living room reciver.... i had 30% signal strength and went to 0% lately


----------

